# Forum rules, please check this out! - Zasady i reguły dla tego forum. Proszę przeczytać!



## Jana337

> You may not post audio or video files/links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
> All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
> All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
> Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


Our forums are organised as an on-line dictionary with threads indexed by their titles.
You have to focus on only one specific point (about grammar or vocabulary), in a sentence in original language and in a detailed context, rules 2 and 3. Please, give all context right at the beginning of your threads.
We cannot provide list, translate whole sentences nor proofread, rule 5.

Therefore, you have to:
- focus on only one specific question per thread,
- in the title: write directly in original language the problematic phrase,
- in the thread: write a full sentence in original language and explain context,
- ask a specific question about your problem.

Please refer to our general rules.
If you have questions or remarks, don't hesitate to contact anyone of my colleagues.


----------



## Jana337

*Polski: Witamy na forum słowiańskim*

Pomóż wystartować forum słowiańskiemu zadając jakieś pytanie.

Jak?

zarejestruj się,
kliknij "nowy thread" aby zadać pytanie.
1. Staraj się być pomocny. Jeżeli czyjeś zdolności językowe nie są idealne, nie traktuj go źle.

2. Bądź uprzejmy. Mile widziane: dzień dobry, cześć, dziękuję.

3. Najpierw zawsze poszukaj odpowiedzi w słowniku.

4. Wpisuj słowa lub wyrażenia w tytule threadu. (Unikaj: "Poproszę o tłumaczenie", "Jak to powiedzieć", "Czy to słowo isnieje?", "Jestem nowy" itp.)

5. Zawsze podawaj przykładowe zdanie by wyjaśnić kontekst.

6. Użyj przycisku report-a-post (zgłoś post) w prawym górnym rogu, jeśli czytasz post, który zawiera niewłaściwy język/obrazki lub jeśli sądzisz że nie należy do tego konkretnego forum. To pomoże w zarządzaniu forum.

7. Forum nie może być używane jako chat; używaj funkcji - prywatna wiadomość (PM) (do użytkowników PC, kliknij prawym przyciskiem na imię) jeśli chcesz wysłać prywatną wiadomość innnemu członkowi forum.

8. Nie zamieszczaj linków do stron komercyjnych. Jest to forum wystrzegające się reklam, i chcemy aby tak pozostało.

9. Jeśli masz dalsze pytania, zamieść je na forum "Comments and Suggestions" lub wyślij prywatną wiadomość (PM) do twojego ulubionego moderatora.

10. Okresowo sprawdzaj zasady działania forum, ponieważ mogą być aktualizowane jeśli będzie to konieczne.

By zobaczyć szczegółową listę, proszę sprawdzić pełne zasady WR.


----------

